#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Key to steel

## efallah

did you have key to steel ebook

See More: Key to steel

----------


## wonder_004

please if some one has Key to Steel please give me the link.
it is required urgently.

----------


## gdeloof

thank you

----------


## gdeloof

thank you

----------


## bouha

tHANK YOU

----------


## Nasir

Dear All,

I have the Stahl 2007 but the problem is to upload it. It is about 625MB.

If someone can collect from me or give me Pakistan address to get it from me in courier (provided he promises to uploads it for all others).

Best regards,

Nasir

----------


## Nasir

Above offer is for the first person, first come first serve basis  :Smile:

----------


## cabra1979

Thank You

----------


## gholami.amir

thank you

----------


## wonder_004

i can upload but problem is i am in india

----------


## asirana

Thank dear Nasir sb.
how is going on there in FFC MM?
Mr. Ali abrar etc?
I would like to get this copy of Stahl if you can give it to me please.
I really appericiate your knowledge sharing effort and spirit.
Thanks.

Asif

----------


## tavakkoli

please if some one has Key to Steel please give me the link.

----------


## cebutson2007

can you sent to me ?

See More: Key to steel

----------


## zli_gli

and me to .tnx

----------


## mo736

Dear sir,

can you send me  Stahl 2007 whit email?
my email address is : mo736.amir@gmail.com
thanks a lot :Wink:

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> Dear All,
> 
> I have the Stahl 2007 but the problem is to upload it. It is about 625MB.
> 
> If someone can collect from me or give me Pakistan address to get it from me in courier (provided he promises to uploads it for all others).
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Nasir



Try to use the following link to upload any file you need: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1. Click the link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and wait 20 seconds for the page to be opened
2. Select "Upload" from the menue, then click the bushbotton "Select Files" to select which file you need to upload
3. Click the pushbotton "Upload Files" up to complete uploading
4. To locate the link (where we look for), select the uploaded file and click on it
5. A page will open, where you can select Short link or Full link located at the end of page, click any link then copy it
6. Past the link in the dialouge box
Note. If ypu need to re-download of that file: from the last page opened at step 5, you can click on the sentence "request download ticket" at the top of page.

----------


## iqbaliqbal

I shall upload it when I am free... Its almost 650 Mb...will take some time. But before that I want to confirm whether any body has the 2009 version...because the version with me ( 2007) is now old..

----------


## tinku

Dear iqbaliqbal,

plz upload.

----------


## alex man

plz i really need it

----------


## iqbaliqbal

I am uploading and sooner you will find the links here. Thanks to Nasir Abbas.

----------


## www2

still waiting

----------


## iqbaliqbal

Dear All,

As promised I have uploaded Stahl 2007 ( i.e. Key to Steel 2007) to almost 15 upload sites. As always said " Big Thanks to Nasir Abbas " as he is the origenal provider.
Here is a brief introduction to Stal 2007:
KEY to Steel  Steel includes steel material properties and steel specifications from more than 40 countries/standards: steel standards, chemical compositions, steel applications, mechanical properties of steel alloys, steel properties on elevated temperatures, fatigue data, heat treatment and cross-reference tables of equivalent steel materials.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

And dont forget to Say Thanks to Nasir Abbas ( a valued memeber of this forum) .... As he has provided it to me ... so my share is only 10% (uploading)

Regards

----------


## yousof100100

you are great thanks is not sufficient

----------


## wasgsawe

Thanks to Nasir Abbas, but what about the password for .rar

----------


## mkhurram79

i just want to ask whether this software is in russian or english. I have downloaded same software that was in russian and i do no know russian.



Second if this is in english? than what is password for archive

and thanks to all contributeesSee More: Key to steel

----------


## superandy

Dear all,Thanks to Nasir

our valuable friend iqbaliqbal hid the pass in his post.

However the pass is: Thanks to Nasir


Have a nice day.

Superandy

----------


## iqbaliqbal

> Dear all,Thanks to Nasir
> 
> our valuable friend iqbaliqbal hid the pass in his post.
> 
> However the pass is: Thanks to Nasir
> 
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Superandy



Sorry  I didnt hid the password intentionally. If you read my post the words "Thanks to Nasir" have been colored as pink. I just forgot to mention at the end that this is the password. If I didnt want to share this software with you guys, I even would not have posted it.

Sorry for your remarks Mr. superandy. I didn't expect such remarks from you.
 I know that there are few  who generously share knowledge with other people. For example I guess that many people at this forum have engineering standards/softwares etc. which can easily be shared with other people and which are not available for everyone to download at the moment. 

I am also planning to upload some more valuable stuff....but if I am welcomed with such remarks it will be very discouraging for me.
It took me 5 hours to upload this because of my slow connection..but still I wanted to repay something from my side...in return to the other valuable stuff people have shared here.
REMEMBER !!! I am not interested in getting some financial benefit.... Its only the urge of sharing knowledge with you people.

----------


## superandy

Dear friend,

I'm sure you didn't  hidden password intentionally. Rather I want to thank you for the great effort you made to upload the files for our community. I'm really sorry you understood my post as a reproach or similar.Again thanks a lot, brother!!!

Superandy

----------


## rdudyanto

for stahlchlussel 2004 you can try this:
Pass: Asakin or asakin or ASAKIN
S/N : 15791-pna-tek-tap

----------


## iqbaliqbal

Why are you trying to test the serial for 2004 version. The serial is provided in the uploaded package.

----------


## abc123

Jazakallah khair !!!

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks all

----------


## yalcin19

Has anyone got a S/N for Key to Steel 2007? I could't find S/N in rar files.
Thanking you in advance.

----------


## iqbaliqbal

> Has anyone got a S/N for Key to Steel 2007? I could't find S/N in rar files.
> Thanking you in advance.



the serial is as follows:

LICENSE: 11408-PNA-PNN-EPJ
USER: SINGLE (1)

----------


## yalcin19

Thank you so much, really appreciated.

----------


## mkhurram79

can any body explain installation procedure step by step. After installation i receive following message

the drive is either not ready or is not a CD-ROM drive?

----------


## iqbaliqbal

> can any body explain installation procedure step by step. After installation i receive following message
> 
> the drive is either not ready or is not a CD-ROM drive?



Mount the image file to virtual drive using alcohol 120 % or similar software........or if you cannot do it , simply burn the iso image to CD (but in the second option you have to load CD in the CD ROM for using the application.See More: Key to steel

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks iqbaliqbal

----------


## weiqj

many thanks to you!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## www2

Thank you very much

----------


## tinku

Dear iqbaliqbal,

Thanks a lot for your kind effort and commitment.

----------


## danr

Thanks to Nasir

----------


## JuanHugo

Thank you, my friend.

----------


## www2

Is it just me or is the 2007 version lighter (less information) than version 2004.....  :Frown:

----------


## ferrari80

thanks
gud job.

----------


## JuanHugo

Dear Iqbaliqbal:

Whats up with the mechanical properties ?.
Do you know how to see it  ?. 
Please help me brother.

Regard.

----------


## iqbaliqbal

See everything in the left side panel of the programe window

----------


## tony03

Thanks for providing useful software

----------


## KP SAHU

Pl send me pw for rar

See More: Key to steel

----------


## KP SAHU

Thanks, pl send me PW for rar

----------


## bouha

thnakssssssssssssssss

----------


## githkal

thank you

----------


## brahmhos

thanks for the goodwork.

----------


## Pr1am0

thanks.......please, send me PW for rar

----------


## inconel

Thanks a ton dear for sharing this very very important software.it really saved my face.

----------


## minhphuongpham

> Dear All,
> 
> As promised I have uploaded Stahl 2007 ( i.e. Key to Steel 2007) to almost 15 upload sites. As always said " Big Thanks to Nasir Abbas " as he is the origenal provider.
> Here is a brief introduction to Stal 2007:
> KEY to Steel  Steel includes steel material properties and steel specifications from more than 40 countries/standards: steel standards, chemical compositions, steel applications, mechanical properties of steel alloys, steel properties on elevated temperatures, fatigue data, heat treatment and cross-reference tables of equivalent steel materials.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Nasir and Iqbaliqbal

----------


## comizeti

Thank you brothers

----------


## namasral

Many thanks to nasir..to provide the files and iqbaliqbal so upload the link....

----------


## namasral

> thanks nasir and iqbaliqbal



i have problem since it always say cannot read the cdrom and cannot read the database ...so how? Any mistakes in installing. All have no problem while installing this

----------


## robertantoreni

hai

this rar file asking password

please give the password for rar files

----------


## robertantoreni

Thanku brother

See More: Key to steel

----------


## robertantoreni

after installing , its asking insert cd rome
how to give the input, in this software
can u  please advise

----------


## iqbaliqbal

there are two methods:
1. write the image file on a cd and insert it in CD-ROM each time before starting the program.

OR

2. mount the image on some virtual drive with the help of software like: Deamon tools, PowerIso etc and then start the program.

hope this helps you

----------


## robertantoreni

Thank you

----------


## cabra1979

thanks

----------


## ddkkk

Ths !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ddkkk

. You do not have the possibility to leave the CD-ROM in the drive constantly
Solution:
Start the program Key to Steel - Stahlschluessel 2007, and then press simultaneously the keys 

Shift + Ctrl + K

The dialog "Disable CD-ROM check" will open.


Unlock Key can count:

for Verson 2007:

Unlock Key =Round( (UserID +221271) * 0.6)

Ex_1: 
UserID=123456
Unlock Key =Round( (123456 +221271) * 0.6)
               =Round(206836.2)
               =206836

Ex_2: 
UserID=123457
Unlock Key =Round( (123457 +221271) * 0.6)
               =Round(206836.8)
               =206837

----------


## vinodpm

Hai my dear frnds,

I am getting access denied message when opening the link. Pls upload in 4shared. Pls.

----------


## mayman

Hi Buddy,

Thanks to Nasir Abbas

----------


## HenriW

Wat is het serienummer van het bestand?
Hij is ingepakt en vraag om een code

Gr.

----------


## keralaboyz

thanks a lot...............

----------


## rhmmendes

thank you all!
great job!

----------


## miebit

Thanks

See More: Key to steel

----------


## djamel1975

salut  tous, est ce que vous pouvez me donner le logiciel Stahl 2007 complet ?

----------


## sumon emam

i found this for making cd from this thread-----"simply burn the iso image to CD (but in the second option you have to load CD in the CD ROM for using the application." it is not clear to me where is the iso image to be burned. can anyone help me in this issue?

----------


## heba yousry

thank u all very much may God bless u

----------


## aiasa

Can tou send me the password?

Thanks

----------


## mathijn75

The links provided in this thread bring me to a download manager, but I don't have any idea what to do after installing the download manager.

----------


## losmoscas

Thanks

----------


## drakonix

hello this is a copy of Stahl 2010 disk
hWttWps://rapidshare.com/files/794917625/tryr42762.rar
is not working because it ask for a cd and i do not have one.
maybe someone can remouve the protectiol like on 2007 version.
thanks

----------


## drakonix

and here is a image of stahl 2010
hxttpxs://www.rapidshare.com/files/2435169223/hdkog.iso

----------


## robertantoreni

thank you

----------


## noman1405

dear all i m new member and i need key to steel all links has expired i m badly needed this please help me out

----------


## ddkkk

It looks like not full CD image file!

----------


## TAGRART

Thank you mate for this sharing.


In the begining of installation a serial number is required, have you got this serial?

thanksSee More: Key to steel

----------


## ddkkk

> hello this is a copy of Stahl 2010 disk
> hWttWps://rapidshare.com/files/794917625/tryr42762.rar
> is not working because it ask for a cd and i do not have one.
> maybe someone can remouve the protectiol like on 2007 version.
> thanks





User ID:521830
Unlock key:457983

----------


## TAGRART

the serial required contains four sets of numbers/letters

----------


## ddkkk

> and here is a image of stahl 2010
> hxttpxs://www.rapidshare.com/files/2435169223/hdkog.iso



License Number : 
14819-ABC-DEF-GHC

----------


## explosion

> License Number : 
> 14819-ABC-DEF-GHC



Thanks for the license number but the iso is only the program, there are no data after installing with the setup. I believe there is either a second CD with all data or the iso is not containing the full disc content. What a pity,

explosion

----------


## TAGRART

> Thanks for the license number but the iso is only the program, there are no data after installing with the setup. I believe there is either a second CD with all data or the iso is not containing the full disc content. What a pity,
> 
> explosion



I agree with "explosion" there is no data in the iso

----------


## ddkkk

> and here is a image of stahl 2010
> hxttpxs://www.rapidshare.com/files/2435169223/hdkog.iso



the image missing 

Stahlschluessel.mdb
Filter.mdb

-------

----------


## ddkkk

> hello this is a copy of Stahl 2010 disk
> hWttWps://rapidshare.com/files/794917625/tryr42762.rar
> is not working because it ask for a cd and i do not have one.
> maybe someone can remouve the protectiol like on 2007 version.
> thanks



Download not available
The following download is not available:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] | 158.74 MB

The file of the above link no longer exists. This could be for several reasons:

■The uploader deleted the file.
■The file contained illegal contents and was deleted from our servers by our Anti-Abuse team.
■The link is incorrect.
■The server is busy and can not process the request.

----------


## xgiorg

Hello!!

Can someone upload a key to steel disc?

----------


## mustaf2231

hi, could anyone re-upoad it to ifile, -------, mediafire or filefactory hosting servers etc.?

----------


## Catweazle

+1, can someone please re-up?

----------


## ddkkk

+2, can someone please re-up?

----------


## explosion

Which version is requested; I could upload 2007 Key to steel which was uploaded here; I would do it on Rapidshare if you request me, but only one week in advance.

See More: Key to steel

----------


## mustaf2231

key to steel 2010 version is needed.

----------


## borhan_3010

Hi
please upload again!
all link is failed!

----------


## explosion

Version *2007* Key to Steel with installation guide to use without the CD afterwards. Links produce an .iso file which is to be burnt or mounted; serial within the .iso.
Rapidshare hoster with linksave protection. approx. 250 MB, no password:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Still looking for 2010 version ...
Regards,
explosion

----------


## mehran4868

I uploaded 2007 vesion but I do not know why the link is not here

----------


## jmseor

Could anybody upload Key to steel?

Thanks in advance

----------

